# Making gains on Keto diet



## Coldblooded (Sep 15, 2018)

Hey guys, I was wondering what your thoughts were on being able to gain some mass in the Keto diet,  I have heard mixed things. I have used this diet to lose 40 lbs and shed alot of body fat but want to know thoughts how difficult it is to gain lean mass while on it. I train 4 to 5x a week and keep my calories at about 3000 to 3500 a day. Just cant seem to gain much.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 15, 2018)

Am I having deja Vu?


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 15, 2018)

I’ve done keto a few times and in my opinion it’d be difficult to gain on it.


----------



## El Gringo (Sep 15, 2018)

**** Keto diets. thats all ill say


----------



## Spongy (Sep 15, 2018)

El Gringo said:


> **** Keto diets. thats all ill say



please expand.  Being serious, I'm curious about your experience.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 15, 2018)

Tons of juice is the only thing that helps

Keep an eye on those kidneys tho


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 15, 2018)

Yes, I have made gains on a keto diet so long as I stayed in a Calorie surplus.  Keto suppresses appetite, though, so it was a pretty miserable way to do it.


----------



## Chillinlow (Sep 15, 2018)

Up your calorie intake simple instead of 3500 eat 4000 .....


----------



## Chillinlow (Sep 15, 2018)

Yaya said:


> Tons of juice is the only thing that helps
> 
> Keep an eye on those kidneys tho



You being serious?


----------



## Coldblooded (Sep 15, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Up your calorie intake simple instead of 3500 eat 4000 .....



Easier said than done, I try to force myself to eat more but it just seems harder on a keto diet.


----------



## Coldblooded (Sep 15, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Yes, I have made gains on a keto diet so long as I stayed in a Calorie surplus.  Keto suppresses appetite, though, so it was a pretty miserable way to do it.



DK, did you find yourself wanting to eat alot right before going to sleep when you were on keto? Or waking up famished?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 15, 2018)

Bulking without spaghetti poptarts donuts and cakes is the equivalent of dry humping


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 15, 2018)

Coldblooded said:


> DK, did you find yourself wanting to eat alot right before going to sleep when you were on keto? Or waking up famished?



No, my appetite was sh!t on keto.  I never really got hungry in the normal sense. It was more like, “ it’s been 3 hours, I should probably eat something”.   It was great for cutting, but made eating for gains miserable and the thought of it now makes my stomach turn.


----------



## SwankyRon (Sep 15, 2018)

It's so hard to gain muscles on keto, use another diet for bulking if you want to gain your mass


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 15, 2018)

Trying to gain mass without carbs is like taking the stairs to the 50th floor. It can be done but why not just use the elevator?


----------



## Spongy (Sep 15, 2018)

BigSwolePump said:


> Trying to gain mass without carbs is like taking the stairs to the 50th floor. It can be done but why not just use the elevator?



Gotta get that cardio brah


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 15, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Gotta get that cardio brah


 That would be a months worth for me lol


----------



## Yaya (Sep 15, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> You being serious?



Yes. It's either u wanna look like a man or a queer


----------



## El Gringo (Sep 15, 2018)

Spongy said:


> please expand.  Being serious, I'm curious about your experience.



I said that's all I said i'd say

















Ok, I don't want to leave you pondering all the way to your grave. 

Because it didn't work for me doesn't mean it won't work for no one else. Everybody responds differently to certain diets and workout regimens. 

I went keto for a whole 6 months. In the beginning I did it to lose the last 5 pounds. I lost 5 pounds I. A week. Probably 90% was water weight. I didn't look any different though. If anything I looked deflated and flat.
I then just carried on at maintenance and then tried a lean bulk. In the gym I could not get a pump going, no matter how many reps I did or sodium i consumed. 
The diet really restricts what you can eat. I didn't even eat a carrot and restricted the amount of almonds I'd eat because of the net carbs. Good luck trying to eat lunch or dinner at a friend's. 
My brother has been ketoing for 5 years. You kind find a picture of him in anatomy book under Skinny-fat. He doesn't exercise whatsoever, but he looked way better before he developed a phobia for carbs. 
At the end of 6 months I weighed 5-10 5lbs more than when I started but my bf had increased and I got a lot weaker. Yes I consumed protein. 
I also had low T during the time. I had my test levels tested at 151 ng at the end of my me to run. After eating normal it doubled to 300ng. Did Keto negatively impact my testosterone. Idk it was probably low before, but it sure didn't help it. 
Keto might be a decent way to cut weight at crunch time, but there's other ways to diet that are not so miserable. As a life style I think its an absolute shitty diet. At least for me.


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 15, 2018)

9 months of keto with no calorie restriction, 3 months with. 

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/26122-12-Month-Ketogenic-Experiment


----------



## El Gringo (Sep 15, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> 9 months of keto with no calorie restriction, 3 months with.
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/26122-12-Month-Ketogenic-Experiment



Great log. If you take out all the positives and benefits in your log, it's basically what I experienced. But your before/after pics were much better than mine.


----------



## Beedeezy (Sep 17, 2018)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/12077732/
I’ll leave this here. Short of it is this, small study group for a short duration on healthy men. Keto group ate roughy 400 more calories a day and a shit load more protein. By end of study, keto group gained just over 2lbs of muscle, carb group gained little under 1lbs of muscle. 
This was only a 6 week study. Can you put on muscle while following keto, absolutely. Still doesn’t mean keto is or isn’t the best way to do it. 
This coming from someone who eat nearly zero carbs besides the little ****ers that sneak into my diet through cheese.


----------

